# Testdisk on Linux. It says it can't detect my hard disk?



## barneystinson83 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm using the testdisk facility on ubuntu 10.04 to recover my files from an accidentally deleted partition. The problem is that test disk says "No harddisk found". Can anyone help?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Thats not a good start, should you need reference this should help:

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step

From your linux terminal type

sudo fdisk -l

(Post the output back)

Also the output of this command please:

dmesg | grep sda sdb


----------

